# Vintage tin sign USA FIRST ASZ. Military?



## Hallbottle (Sep 14, 2013)

Anybody got any idea about this tin sign? Measures about 6" X 5". Appears to have slots at bottom like a belt buckle has, could be it was affixed to a pole. I don't know what acronym ASZ is for sure,  could be " Air safety zone ".


----------



## splante (Sep 16, 2013)

Iam stumped can not find anything on it..I think you may have a good one. at first glance I thought Sunoco


----------



## FitSandTic (Sep 16, 2013)

I believe what you have is a Sunoco license plate topper. I have seen them with other letters than what is found on yours. Go on ebay and look up Sunoco license plate topper in completed listings and you will see them. Yours is in great shape, nice piece of 
 gas and oil advertising. Hope this helps!


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2013)

Air Safety Zone


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2013)

Harpoon Weapons System


----------



## epackage (Sep 16, 2013)

Without the USA First piece attached...


----------



## FitSandTic (Sep 16, 2013)

I believe the letters could stand for the owners initials.


----------



## Hallbottle (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks, you guys are awesome. I looked on Ebay and I saw one with letters HRP, to keep the military theme going I'll guess it is means "Helicopter Recovery Pad"


----------



## FitSandTic (Sep 16, 2013)

These toppers are really cool! I knew a gentlemen who collected toppers and when he passed away he asked that me and my father sell his collection at auction. He taught me a lot about antiques in general. He also had over 500 VA bottles and a 115 acid etched shot and water glasses.


----------

